

nVidia releases industry's first OpenCL GPU driver - manvsmachine
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/220300084

======
wmf
FWIW, it's actually the first OpenCL GPU driver _for Windows or Linux_. The
_first_ OpenCL GPU driver was in Snow Leopard.

~~~
manvsmachine
True, sorry for the misleading post. I just mentally copy-pasted from the
nVidia press release, was far too sleep deprived for any critical thinking at
the time. I'd edit the title, but it's too late.

------
jrockway
I wish OpenCL had a different name, I keep thinking it's a CL implementation.
(OpenMCL is one, and its name is very close to OpenCL.)

~~~
pmjordan
I keep confusing it with OpenCV.

